
Current and Future Bridge Health Monitoring Systems in Hong Kong (2004) [pdf] - angled
http://www.samco.org/download/ws5/wash.pdf
======
angled
Related paper that also mentions the SGI workstations in this PDF:
[https://w3.leica-
geosystems.com/downloads123/zz/general/gene...](https://w3.leica-
geosystems.com/downloads123/zz/general/general/TruStories/GPS%20World%20Hong%20Kong%20TRU_en.pdf)

They used / use SGI Visual Workstation 540s:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_Visual_Workstation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_Visual_Workstation)

